
Jim Cramer goes nuts (in a good way) about Square Cash and Bitcoin - jeremyblack
https://finance.yahoo.com/video/people-feel-better-bitcoin-jim-142200922.html
======
BoiledCabbage
He runs an entertainment show with a horrible prediction record. This is not
relevant.

~~~
evgen
Is there anyone out there who does not associate Jim Cramer with "Bear Sterns
is just fine"?

~~~
abc_lisper
Is this a one-off? Or most of his predictions bad. Has anyone tracked his
recommendations. Speaking of which, is there anyway I can get ratings on
predictions for all (popular) analysts?

~~~
mikestew
I haven’t tracked his predictions, but he has proven to be a shill for Wall
Street (see aforementioned Jon Stewart interview). If he’s going to throw out
the occasional Bear Sternes, knowing full well what the story is, I don’t care
what his success rate is.

------
horsecaptin
This is right up there with Tom Cruise going nuts with Katie Holmes (in a good
way).

------
Terr_
Jim Cramer has credibility?

------
nikolay
As Bitcoin fans are starting losing faith in Amazon adopting their hopes for
getting instant millionaires, so, now their hopes are in Square, which will be
another disappointment. One thing I give to Bitcoin fans - man, that pest is
resilient and stubborn beyond reason! They are like cockroaches that can
survive even a Nuclear Winter! They are the rare kind that can break the wall
after years of banging on it! Regardless, Bitcoin today is still useless, and
outdated technology, so, they should instead channel their energy into
something with real future!

~~~
brokenmachine
_> so, they should instead channel their energy into something with real
future!_

Such as?

~~~
ratacat
Lisk, Monero, Iota, and Factom. To be exact.

